# Rest Peacefully BabyGirl



## Channahs (Dec 4, 2014)

Binky Free.


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Dec 4, 2014)

I just can't believe it. :tears2: 
I'm *so so* sorry!! 
I saw your post on Facebook a moment ago, and I cried for you. 
Bun Jovi was such a beautiful girl, she will be missed so much. I wish I had a more graceful/eloquent way to express my condolences. 
Binky free, Bun Jovi.


----------



## stevesmum (Dec 4, 2014)

My sincerest condolences. I was very sad to hear about her passing.


----------



## SouthernNetherlandDwarf (Dec 4, 2014)

So sorry b.i.p.


----------



## whatever4andnomore (Dec 4, 2014)

I am so so sorry about bun jovi. I know you did everything you could for her!


----------



## Blue eyes (Dec 4, 2014)

So sorry. What a sweetie she was.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Dec 4, 2014)

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear this! You tried so hard, I'm so sad she couldn't pull through. Rest in peace sweet Bun Jovi xox


----------



## pani (Dec 4, 2014)

Oh my goodness, I can't believe it.  I thought she was going to make it. You and your son provided such dedicated care to Bun Jovi, she couldn't have asked for a better family to care for her and to love her. I'm sure she understood how deeply you both cared for her and held on as long as she could, to make the most of your time together.

Binky free, Bun Jovi. ray: xo


----------



## Kittiebot (Dec 5, 2014)

oh no I am so sorry


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 5, 2014)

We're so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace little girl and binky free.


----------



## JBun (Dec 6, 2014)

I just can't believe Jovi didn't make it. I'm so so sorry. I've also lost a bun due to stasis. I know how horrible it is. My heart goes out to you and your son in this sad time with the loss of your sons little girl.


----------



## Channahs (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks all. We are gutted and it's been so so so hard on my son. We've all shed a lot of tears, but she was his best friend. We did try hard, and I thought that we were there. I was making 3 trips per day to his house. The downturn was so sudden, really, really sudden. 

I tried *stupidly* to get him a puppy. His birthday is Tuesday, and I just didn't want him to be alone in his house without her...well that went over like a lead balloon. He's a bonafied bunny man. Puppies are sweet and cute but a lot of work to train up. I have to take her back to the shelter on Monday, he's not even near being ready. That truly was dumb on my part but my heart was bleeding for him.  The good thing is that she'll be a paid sponsor adoption since I'll surely get no refund. Robs says when he's ready, and that's not anytime soon, he wants a couple of bonded buns from the local rescue.


----------



## pani (Dec 6, 2014)

Don't beat yourself up about it - the gesture to get him a puppy was so lovely, the idea that you didn't want him to be alone on his birthday and to have a loving companion. On the plus side, as you said, she'll be a paid sponsor adoption so I'm sure she'll find another loving home in no time. ray:


----------



## msmab (Dec 13, 2014)

I am so sorry to read about Bun Jovi. It's so hard to lose them.


----------



## Azerane (Dec 16, 2014)

Can't believe I missed this, and I also can't believe it had been almost two years! How time flies. You and your son did all that you could for Bun Jovi, she was so well loved. Binky free little girl.


----------



## HEM (Feb 18, 2015)

Sorry to hear of your loss
Such a cute lil bun
RIP Bun Jovi


----------

